# Looking for a big warm B&B welcome



## Dionne

for those that dont no me thought ild introduce myself :D 

My name is Dionne im 21 i have been with my Partner for 4 years i have 19month old Daughter Dior and 6month old son Harley
im loving being a mum and looking forward to chat.

im always up for a laugh and a good chin wag.

so im looking for a big warm welcome :kiss:


----------



## Jase

*lights a fire*

ello i'm laylas bloke, nice to meet you


----------



## Dionne

ELLO LAYLAS BLOKE :D


----------



## Caroline

Hi I'm Caroline and have a ds whos 5 and a dd whose 2, and no3 whose due in April (will hopefully find out if boy or girl in a couple of weeks). Welcome to B&B. Hope to chat to you soon :D


----------



## Jo

:D https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/fire.gif


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump dionne! :D


----------



## sophie

hi dionne and welcome :hi: :kiss:


----------



## Layla

Hellloooooooo! :D

x


----------



## hypnorm

hi there!


----------



## Wobbles

Hiya hunny :wave:

x


----------



## Tam

Welcome babe, 'bout bloody time woman!! :wink: x


----------



## stephlw25

:wave:


----------



## nicki

Hi Dionne :D (sorry, better late than never eh!)


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*Hi the Dionne.

I'm with "U Know Who!" aka 3 letter word beginning with T.

If you still haven't figured it, she's like Beetle Juice say her name 3 times and there she is, hence I don't use her name anymore!!!!!!*
:wink: :roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tezzy

ImTheDaddy said:

> *Hi the Dionne.
> 
> I'm with "U Know Who!" aka 3 letter word beginning with T.
> 
> If you still haven't figured it, she's like Beetle Juice say her name 3 times and there she is, hence I don't use her name anymore!!!!!!*
> :wink: :roll:
> 
> :lol: :lol:

_*PMSL !!!!! ill have to remember that :wink: *_


----------



## Ice

WELCOME WELCOME!!!!! *lights some fireworks** :lol: enjoy your stay!! :D


----------



## Kina

Hi :D


----------



## Kina

Hi :D


----------



## loulou1980

hello dionne and welcome :D


----------



## KX

Hi Dionne,

I dont know if you know me 8) but my name is Karrina, I live with my OH English Dale, and we have a 9 month old daughter Rebecca! I find being a mum hard work with a full time job to contend with too.  

Right hun, what took you so long, told u the grass is greener! :lol:


----------



## mrscookie

hey hun :) i know i came here after you but its good to see you here babe :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vic

Hiya Mrs,

Thought i'd check the place out. the forum looks pretty doesn't it.


xx


----------



## Dionne

Hi Vic :D 

hope you eccept my apology for the other day on msn i have been a moody sod recently. sorry :( just tell me to shut it when im off on one :oops: 

any ways looking forward to chat and am loooking so forward to your bpf :D


----------



## Vic

What happened on msn? I can't remember :wink: 
Hehe don't worry about it, I'm not easier offended or anything. I'm thick skinned like a heifer lol

xx


----------



## Suz

Welcome!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

